# ARHA/NKC Ga. State Hunt  (beagles)



## glue bunny (Apr 15, 2010)

I would like to take this opportunity to invite all to the Progressive Pack Ga. State Hunt on May 1, 2010.  It will be held in Jackson, Ga.   You may pre-register on Friday April 30 from 4-7 p.m. at the club house.  Entries will close Sat. morning at 6:00 am.  Entries will cost $20.00 and the bench
show $5.00.  If you need to register your dog with the ARHA/NKC it will cost $18.00.  Lunch will be available.
There will be door prizes and a raffle for a $250.00 gift card to Bass Pro Shop for only $1.00 a ticket. 
We look forward to seeing all you beagle trialers as well as hunters.
ME


----------



## Corey (Apr 15, 2010)

I will be there, I have 8 opens..maybe one of them will place


----------



## bigrob82 (Apr 15, 2010)

how old does the dog have to be to run in that hunt?


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 15, 2010)

your dog can be any age to run in a trial.  It has to be at least 6 months old to be in the bench show as a puppy but not over a year.  If it is over a year old it has to run in the trial if put on the bench.  hopethis makes sense.
ME


----------



## bigrob82 (Apr 15, 2010)

thats good i might try to bring my pup well he will be a year on the 21st of this month


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Apr 15, 2010)

*Rabbit Tracks Everwhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~>*

I may be able to help you understand this a littel better.

You can show a pup, on the bench form 6 months to one year. Do not have to run this pup in the field, if it is less than a year old.

If you have a Grade or AKC, hound and wish to run it in the Open class, field or show. You will need to get there early enough, to let the Breed Inspector, check your hound. In other words it has to be Reg. with the ARHA/NKC in order to be shown on the Bench or ran in the field. You can not Show a hound over one year, without running it in the Field Trial.

When they say the Deadline is CLOSED,  they mean it's CLOSED!!

If you in Line to get the paper work all done, they will let you finish up, but NO One can enter another hound after it's CLOSED !

Yours In Sports, 
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## rabbitrunner58 (Apr 15, 2010)

I  know you sated Jackson but were in Jackson.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 15, 2010)

I was going to ask the same thing. Can someone give directions to the club from Hwy 16?


----------



## joe wiechec (Apr 15, 2010)

Figures I have to work that weekend.
 I never trialed a rabbit dog before and this wouldn't  be too far.


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 16, 2010)

if you have a GPS put in these directions:  538 Fincherville Rd.
Jackson, Ga. 30233.  
From Griffin : take Hwy 16 into Jackson - turn left onto Hwy 36 (burger king on right).  Follow 36 to the first stop (approx 3-4 miles) Go through the intersection and approx.  a 1/4 mile past is Fincherville Rd. on the left.  Follow it to the address above - home and clubhouse are on the right side of the road.  There will be a sign posted.  Hope you all can make it.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Apr 16, 2010)

*Rabbit Tracks Everwhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~>*

Joe, It's a long ways from Rabbit Town, U.S.A. , to Jackson, that's way over  below Atlanta, from here.

Looks to be East off I-75, on #16 between Griffin & Monticello, Ga.  I never been there, but thsoe ARHA boys always have some good Rabbit Hounds!!

 Joe I wish, I was close by, would love too Handle that White pup, for you in that Ga. State Hunt!!

When I ran the trials, that State hunt was Always a Big Hunt, I won that one a few times many years ago,  with "Cry Baby" and " Squeel" take a Jump Dog!!

Good Luck,
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## rabbitrunner58 (Apr 16, 2010)

Will you have many rabbits & good running grounds.


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 16, 2010)

I believe we have some good running grounds - most are private land - not pens.  But you can never tell - In May there'll be baby rabbits on the ground and the weather will get hot quick.
ME


----------



## rob keck (Apr 16, 2010)

i will be there ran there the last time they had a trail,,,very good people also,,,i am putting in 4 dogs in the open class....if anybody needs any help just shoot me a pm,,,i live just up the road from there,,,also if anybody wants to bring a camper or anything i can let you stay at my place ,,,i have some of the running grounds they will be using,, rabbits are tough right now ,,,scent cond.


----------



## Corey (Apr 16, 2010)

I think there is going to be alot of hounds picked up, might have 
a better chance bringing a mute dog


----------



## bigrob82 (Apr 16, 2010)

so my male is akc so i would have to get there early to have him inspected and then he could run  right?


----------



## Beagler282 (Apr 16, 2010)

bigrob82 said:


> so my male is akc so i would have to get there early to have him inspected and then he could run  right?



10-4 rob.$18 to register and $20 for the field.


----------



## kudzu and sox (Apr 18, 2010)

i have never been to a rabbit field trial i was big in to fox hunting trials many years ago but have heard alot bout these rabbit trials but i got to females that i would love to get in some hunts and see what they do dont mind if i waste the money would like the experince they are both akc reg and i understand that i have to reg nkc and thats not a prob. just wish i knew more of the rules about it so if any of u old field trialers would be int in call me and tell me what u know give me a call my names branndon 404-867-0807 thanks


----------



## 281 (Apr 18, 2010)

Brandon go on arha.com. progressive pack


----------



## kudzu and sox (Apr 18, 2010)

thanks man that did explain some of my ques. but still woundering do they run males and females together and diff. sizes or r they serparted out


----------



## oakhill (Apr 18, 2010)

DR, you think any of the blueticks should come down and put on a show for those GA folks???


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Apr 18, 2010)

*Rabbit Tracks Everwhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~>*

Sally, I am thinking about taking a male, we call "Jeb" ?

Let me tell this young man, just a few things ,about the ARHA P.P. hunts.

I think he is wanting to get his feet wet.

This ARHA, is for the same kind off hound that you, would want too take Gun Hunting, on Saturday Morning, the Opening day off Gun Season.

They run them all the same time Females, Males ,13" & 15" all are put in the pot and drawn out at the same time.

You will be running 6 hounds, in a cast, at the most. It's a Bingo Roll type drawing. If you have more than one hound entered in the hunt, and two of your hounds happen to be drawn out together, you can have the last hound Rolled.  
   ( that means you can have that hound put back in, and rolled too another cast, don't have to run them against each other)

You will not know who your judge will be, as  they draw out the Judges for each cast, also.  This will insure, everything is Fair, as possable.

The Handlers, will be given   2" colored collar, so the Judge can identify, what hound is doing what!   You will  be asked to put this   2" collar on your hound. Tell the Judge Your hounds Entrance Number, so he can record it in his Score card.

The judge will ask if anyone has any questions before they cast the hounds. If you have any problems with a hound in that cast, this is the  time to bring it too the Judges attention. Example a hound may be knee high, you can ask that this Big hound be measured. They can not be over 15" at the shoulders.

The hunt will be for one hour, and the judges will ask all the handles to stay Together, and not be talking to the hounds, or trying to Jump a Rabbit!!

Points are give for Strike, Jump and Check. 

If a hound strikes (barks three (3) or more times) that hound is put on the clock, and it has four (4) minutes to produce a rabbit! If it or any of the other hounds in the cast Don't Jump a rabbit in the alotted time of 4 minutes, that hound, that was put on the clock will get a -10 points.

Get -30 points for a hound and it will be D.Q. for that day.

Trash Runners will be D.Q. anything , but a rabbit, is considered, to be Off Game, Trash!

This will give you just an idea as what too expect, at an ARHA/NKC Progressive Pack Field Trial.

Have Fun, but Caution, it's habit Forming !

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Corey (Apr 19, 2010)

One thing no one will tell you is you are going to get your 
feelings hurt at some point, your best hound will get beat 
cause there is always one better out there. If you dont 
come with the mind set to have fun no matter what happens 
you will end up mad and never come back trust me I know


----------



## mlandrum (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey Corey, If you want to really make some EXTRA-MONEY at the trials this week end, let me know and I'll send you several potions of my BLUE - MILK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corey (Apr 19, 2010)

If I hear Blueberry Blue one more time im going to throw 
up BLUE   

Preacher you have a new Judge in town, I certified 
last Saturday. I felt like it was time for me to stop 
standing on the sideline watching.


----------



## mlandrum (Apr 19, 2010)

*Corey You Da Man!*

Corey this might surprise you , but I'm a Judge man too!!!!!  notice the PICTURE, when I judge BLUE always WINS


----------



## Corey (Apr 19, 2010)

Dear Lord I want to take this time to thank you 
for only making one if him....CAN I GET A 
AMEN


----------



## Beagler282 (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## rabbitrunner58 (Apr 19, 2010)

AMEN glad he is not pastoring me. I know lots of fun. Going to call him voodoo man.


----------



## Cottontail (Apr 19, 2010)

Preacher i bet you dont get many folks on your cast with second thoughts!!


----------



## mlandrum (Apr 19, 2010)

"Hocus----Pocus!!!!!"


----------



## kudzu and sox (Apr 20, 2010)

thanks daddy rabbit that helped alot i have heard alot about u so i trust something more when i hear it from u one more ques what if i have two dogs and they get drawn in diff cast but at same cast times and i dont have anyone else that can handle for me


----------



## 281 (Apr 20, 2010)

Most of the time some body will help you out.Just remember the faces that tell you no.Because one day they might need you to handle theirs.I usually take about 5 so i can stand a chance.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Apr 20, 2010)

*Rabbit Tracks Everwhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~>*

I have Never, had anyone Turn me down, if I ask would they , "Please Handle" my old hound?

I may just be there, and If I make it over, and your hound, is drawn out in my Cast,  Gurantee it will be taken Care OFF! I have this Good Old Boy, I call Doc and he has been Chauffering, me around for the last 5 or 6 years, during Gun Season! He has never been to a Field Trial and  been asking me if I want to go too one, sometimes?

Hope to see some of my old time Friends, and make a few new friends, over that way. It's been a number of years since I was at one of these ARHA Trials, sure will bring back lots of Good memories!

Keep Looking Up!
d.r.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## kudzu and sox (Apr 20, 2010)

hey 281 did u ever have a dog named 281's savannah


----------



## Cottontail (Apr 20, 2010)

Yea he did Gee said she was a straight Deer Runner!!!!  but you can always sell her cheap to them boys down in South Ga.


----------



## 281 (Apr 20, 2010)

yea i had her she ran a deer from danielsville to monroe and back i had to cull her.


----------



## kudzu and sox (Apr 20, 2010)

well never had her but i have got to her puppies and they turned out to be some great dogs i start them myself when they were 7 weeks old and i have never had them run a deer they have been dropped on them many times and wenever another dog jumps trash they both come back to me every time so far guess they got there running and brains from there dad lol


----------



## Cottontail (Apr 20, 2010)

Yea i remember that my Ace dog was right there with her when they crossed hwy 78 !!!!


----------



## joe wiechec (Apr 20, 2010)

Might just have to take a vacation day  Friday night.
 Or just call in and tell them I'm running a fever- rabbit fever-.


----------



## kudzu and sox (Apr 20, 2010)

hey dovivan ace i live across the street from ur cusion buba are u going to this hunt i am trying to talk them in to going with me


----------



## Cottontail (Apr 20, 2010)

Nah im not going my dogs aint in shape, i want to at least have a chance to win.Need to run at least  3 times a week to keep them tuned up for a arha hunt. Seems like everybody turns a loose a double barrel ace when i go.We just messing with you about that female being a deer runner you need to check with 281 and maybe he can tell you something about her.


----------



## Corey (Apr 20, 2010)

Back to the Hunt, are we going to be able to 
camp put there if we want to?


----------



## kudzu and sox (Apr 20, 2010)

dnt know if i got a chance to win but i do have my dogs in great shape but u dnt ever know what a dogs going to do but think it will be a good experince


----------



## Cottontail (Apr 20, 2010)

Corey said:


> I think there is going to be alot of hounds picked up, might have
> a better chance bringing a mute dog



Corey noticed you said you were taking 8 dogs do you plan on having some picked up ??   Glue bunny with all these questions the hunt will be over before you can answer them all. Might be better to post a phone number.


----------



## Beagler282 (Apr 20, 2010)

Corey said:


> Back to the Hunt, are we going to be able to
> camp put there if we want to?



You can sleep in your truck if you choose.Wait a minute you only live 1 hour away.The wife put you out with the dogs already?


----------



## Beagler282 (Apr 20, 2010)

Donivan Creek Ace said:


> Corey noticed you said you were taking 8 dogs do you plan on having some picked up ??   Glue bunny with all these questions the hunt will be over before you can answer them all. Might be better to post a phone number.



Ace he don't need to bring any dogs cause since he passed his judges test he will be running all day getting broke in right!


----------



## Corey (Apr 20, 2010)

Beagler282 said:


> You can sleep in your truck if you choose.Wait a minute you only live 1 hour away.The wife put you out with the dogs already?



After May 1st I might be, just being pro-acvtive 



Beagler282 said:


> Ace he don't need to bring any dogs cause since he passed his judges test he will be running all day getting broke in right!



Oh my leg, my Leggg  

I was just joking about 8 dogs.


----------



## Cottontail (Apr 20, 2010)

Corey if you judge can i put my whole pack on 1 cast them i may have a chance!!


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 20, 2010)

OH MY!!! the way you guys are talking I'm gonna need a valium before I go !!!    I'm pretty sure if you need to spend the night the Club House   is large enough to accomodate you.  There's a "port -a- potty" out back and a spigot on the side of the building if you're thirsty!!  There's old hospital dialysis chairs that recline back - bring a sleeping bag and you should be comfortable enough.  (if you reallly plan on spending the night)
ME


----------



## Cottontail (Apr 20, 2010)

glue bunny said:


> OH MY!!! the way you guys are talking I'm gonna need a valium before I go !!!    I'm pretty sure if you need to spend the night the Club House   is large enough to accomodate you.  There's a "port -a- potty" out back and a spigot on the side of the building if you're thirsty!!  There's old hospital dialysis chairs that recline back - bring a sleeping bag and you should be comfortable enough.  (if you reallly plan on spending the night)
> ME



 You Go Girl!!


----------



## kudzu and sox (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah thats prob. going to b me too need my whole pack together to do any good but worth the try my whole pack is black and tans so if they were all together it look like one dog


----------



## Beagle Bum (Apr 20, 2010)

I see where a lot of you folks are saying you have never been to an ARHA Field Trial before. Well, just FYI, Tussahaw Beagle Club is holding a Club Hunt at the same address this Saturday, Apr 24th. Entries will close at 6:30 AM. Give you a chance to see a hunt first hand.


----------



## mlandrum (Apr 20, 2010)

*Dialas-Hospital-Chairs?????*

I hear the big Dr.(D.R.) is going to be at the Trials?? Now Cory you and 282 better not go to sleep in them Hospital  chair Mrs. Glue Bunny is talking about and let D.R. catch you asleep, he liable to get his surgical tools and go to work on you thinking you under Anisteasier??????????/


----------



## canecutter1 (Apr 21, 2010)

be more like anal teaser


----------



## Cottontail (Apr 21, 2010)

MMMMMMM thats going to leave a mark....


----------



## Beagler282 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! I was looking forward to meeting DR but it sounds like he might just end up being a pain in the rear.

Looking forward to putting some faces with names from here.Better have em tuned up and may the best dog win.


----------



## Corey (Apr 21, 2010)

There is now way I would sleep in them chairs 
with this crowd around, I would wake up with no 
eyebrows or worse!!


----------



## bjtillman (Apr 21, 2010)

You all goin to keep talking and me and these backwoods blues boys might just show up.  I wouldn't get to worried though!


----------



## Cottontail (Apr 21, 2010)

Corey the sign says camp at your own risk!!


----------



## Corey (Apr 21, 2010)

bjtillman said:


> You all goin to keep talking and me and these backwoods blues boys might just show up.  I wouldn't get to worried though!



Were not


----------



## Beagler282 (Apr 21, 2010)

The way the Ta-Tonka chips are flying on this computer you can imagine what it will be like at the trial.


----------



## kudzu and sox (Apr 21, 2010)

hey bjtillman i am thinking about bringing those two females i came to your pen and ran what u think


----------



## 281 (Apr 21, 2010)

bjtillman said:


> You all goin to keep talking and me and these backwoods blues boys might just show up.  I wouldn't get to worried though!



i got a red dog that will circle the rabbit and bring a blue dog a glass of water on the way back bye.


----------



## mlandrum (Apr 21, 2010)

That comment 281 just made does not affect my Blueberrys cause they don't drink water they drink something else????????


----------



## kudzu and sox (Apr 22, 2010)

well i guess if nothing else i i will be worr out when i leave from all the laugh that be doing at all the joking thats gone to go on if yall all act like this


----------



## bjtillman (Apr 22, 2010)

kudzu and sox said:


> hey bjtillman i am thinking about bringing those two females i came to your pen and ran what u think


They looked pretty sharpe here.  I ain't never been to one of those trials though.  I haven't got a clue what they are looking for in a hound.


----------



## bjtillman (Apr 22, 2010)

281 said:


> i got a red dog that will circle the rabbit and bring a blue dog a glass of water on the way back bye.


I am like you. I wouldn't bring anything blue, I just figured I would bring these backwoods blues boys to make sure I didn't finish last!!!!


----------



## Corey (Apr 22, 2010)

kudzu and sox said:


> well i guess if nothing else i i will be worr out when i leave from all the laugh that be doing at all the joking thats gone to go on if yall all act like this



Make sure you bring your muck boots for sure 
that’s why Glue Bunny said there was a water 
hose out back so you can wash off before you 
go


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 22, 2010)

muck boots?!!!!!  y'all are going to need waders the rate you're talking.  and a shovel!!


----------



## mlandrum (Apr 22, 2010)

Is that 282 and Corey Judging Saturday and saying , " Coey that's a Swamp Rabbit I think that they're running????  No 282 I think they're after a Wild Boar,really Corey?" "Man I wish had gotton those Blue dogs to judge , I hear them in the distance and they are Tourchering that  Cottontail!, I know  Corey , seems like since that VOO-DOO curse, things just keep  getting worse and worse."


----------



## Beagler282 (Apr 22, 2010)

No that's me and corey saying "I wish he hadn't brought them blue dogs.All they do is run trash.That's not a wild boar corey it's just a house cat.Pick em up and put em in the box and lets get the tri's,black n tans and the red dogs out from under the trucks and go find a rabbit!"


----------



## mlandrum (Apr 22, 2010)

:


----------



## bethelpreacher (Apr 23, 2010)

*get em off a tree*

Every Bluetick I ever owned had to be got off a tree


----------



## Corey (Apr 23, 2010)

Beagler282 said:


> No that's me and corey saying "I wish he hadn't brought them blue dogs.All they do is run trash.That's not a wild boar corey it's just a house cat.Pick em up and put em in the box and lets get the tri's,black n tans and the red dogs out from under the trucks and go find a rabbit!"



Now 282 I cant go to far I still own a Blueberry Blue 
she sure is good...At eating all my dog food


----------



## mlandrum (Apr 23, 2010)

"Oh POWER-BALL-Oh POWER-BALLThat Never Fails, When this thing is over , someone Will be Biting NAILS."   Does anyone know anybody who bites their NAILS??????  "WHO it Be that DO's the VOO-DOO???."  "Corey help I'm wading in the MUD with my MUCKS!!!!!!:"eek:


----------



## Beagle Bum (Apr 28, 2010)

Two days left before the GA State Hunt! We will be pre-registering entries from 4:00 to 7:00 PM Friday evening and will be on site early Saturday morning.
Lunch will be available on Saturday, however, you have to bring your own breakfast. The town of Jackson is approximatley 3 miles from the clubhouse.
So "BRING 'EM ON BOYS AND GIRLS" let's see what them there puppies have!!!


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 28, 2010)

ugh!!! 4:30 is way too early to be up and at the club house!!
I like ham, egg and cheese biscuits (hint, hint)!! no sausage! 
glue bunny


----------



## big wheel (Apr 28, 2010)

me and 281 and hutto are headed yalls way saturday morning looking forward to seeing everybody!!!steve


----------



## beagler101 (Apr 28, 2010)

281 said:


> i got a red dog that will circle the rabbit and bring a blue dog a glass of water on the way back bye.



yeah, I really like that fireball dog!!!!


----------



## Beagler282 (Apr 28, 2010)

My prediction is 53 opens,15 champs and 16 grands.With the Mississippi bunch coming there's gonna be quite a few hounds there.


----------



## Corey (Apr 28, 2010)

Thats alot of dogs to go threw right there, its going to be a 
long day for sure.


----------



## Beagler282 (Apr 29, 2010)

2 days away folks.Hope u got em all tuned up.Corey has been running his so much that the dogs will be too tired to compete so we don't need to worry about him winning!


----------



## Corey (Apr 29, 2010)

Beagler282 said:


> 2 days away folks.Hope u got em all tuned up.Corey has been running his so much that the dogs will be too tired to compete so we don't need to worry about him winning!



Well my snooze button was hit to much this morning 
so they have a two day rest going on now, they will 
be right come saturday morning. Im going to stop 
at the waffel house on the way and get them both 
some steak and eggs so they have plenty of extra 
gas to push them in the check area


----------



## Corey (Apr 30, 2010)

1 more day folks, looking forward to seeing everyone. 

Beagler282 and I are going Bowling around noon 
Saturday if anyone wants to go, My dogs are going 
to be two tired to hunt and im going to DQ his culls 
when they hit the ground.  

So we will have all afternoon left!


----------



## big wheel (Apr 30, 2010)

yes i will go with yall because my culls probably wont do any good and i dont want to judge all day long!!!


----------



## Beagler282 (Apr 30, 2010)

Corey said:


> 1 more day folks, looking forward to seeing everyone.
> 
> Beagler282 and I are going Bowling around noon
> Saturday if anyone wants to go, My dogs are going
> ...



If i remember correctly i sold you my culls.


----------



## Corey (Apr 30, 2010)

Beagler282 said:


> If i remember correctly i sold you my culls.



Just one but he is about to turn 3 so 
look out...dont forget his is a pretty 
joker if he runs a rabbit or not


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 30, 2010)

pre registration this evening :  21 opens , 8 champs and 6 grands!!  Gonna be some mighty fine runnin' tomorrow!! 
We've got better than 12 places to run offthe bat so ya'll be ready to go when they holler load up!!  This glue bunny is tired - see you all in the morning - drive safely.  Put a sign up at Fincherville Rd. so you can see where to turn.          

ME


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (May 1, 2010)

*Rabbit Tracks Everwhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~>*

WE Drove Right Pass the ARHA Sign! Went into the town off Jackson, Got turned around!

Yep, we Missed the Cut off Time by about 5 or 6 minutes, but how Well, I know that Rule ! It was my First Ever Time, to miss, the deadline!

I sure did Enjoy meeting lots off my old time Freinds and shake hand with many of the, Young Fellows!!

Real good hunt, Doc and I went our and watched a real fine cast of Champions, run well !!

Hope you all got all off those, 96 Hounds, ran off before the day was over.

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## big wheel (May 1, 2010)

daddy rabbitt glad to finally meet you!we got home about an hour ago!david thigpen won the opens and you will be glad to hear it was a red dawg!!!eddie mitchell won the opens with the female that won the cast you went out with!!mark davis won the grands!had a great time and would like to thank tussahaw beagle club for an outstanding job of running the hunt!!later steve


----------



## Cottontail (May 1, 2010)

Congrats. 281 for winning the opens with Fireball !!!!!!


----------



## glue bunny (May 2, 2010)

Hi Guys - when I get back from church I'll post the top 10 in each - opens, champs and grands. 
ME


----------



## beagler34 (May 2, 2010)

congrats to fireball and 281


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (May 2, 2010)

*Rabbit Tracks Everwhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~>*

Say,, 281 seems that I have Brought You some Good Luck!!

Congratulation too you and that Big Bad Red Hounds!!

Seems,, you were telling old Preacherman, the Truth and nothing but   The Truth  when you mention,  that Big Red "Fireball", bringing  some hounds, a Drink of Cool Clear Water!! 

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------

